# A new picture of Holly



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Latest from the breeder...


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

**grabs Holly and runs**

Wow, she is absolutely adorable. What a cute little face!!! :love2 

How old is she, and when will you be getting her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, she's too adorable for words! :luv 

** tackles Lymekaps, grabs Holle and runs **


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

:heart She's ADORABLE!!! :heart How sweet!


**Tackles Marie, grabs Holly, boards hot air balloon, and flies off**


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gypsy Girl said:


> :heart She's ADORABLE!!! :heart How sweet!
> 
> 
> **Tackles Marie, grabs Holly, boards hot air balloon, and flies off**



:fust


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Holy cow, what a competitive bunch. Didn't know I was going to get roughed up 8O -- next time I'll remember to wear protective gear when catnapping :lol: :lol: 

As you can see Doodlebug, we all want Holly


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, she's so sweet :love2


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

DesnBaby said:


> Aww, she's so sweet :love2


Back off, Des! :boxing 

(j/k)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

marie73 said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, she's so sweet :love2
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

marie73 said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, she's so sweet :love2
> ...


I don't want her  , I like that grey kitten beside her better :wink: :lol: . I love grey and white kittens  . Looks like my Baby!  She's still cute though :wink: .


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

What a sweeti pie!


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Creeps in on tippy toes and scoops up Holly AND the gray and white kittens while Desnbaby isn't looking, and while lymekaps, Gypsy Girl, and marie73 are busy fighting over Holly. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Too sweet! What kind of kitties are they :?:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow...looks what happens to my poor baby when I'm in California without consistent internet access to be able to protect her....she's catnapped multiple times!!!! I guess that will teach me to never post and immediately log off :lol: :lol: :lol: (But it is nice to know how much you guys like her)

Holly is a Maine **** and she's a little over 2 weeks in this picture. Breeder says she's starting to walk, not much interest in playing yet (give it another week) and has a fat little belly. I get to meet her in about 3 weeks and bring her home in early Nov.

For those of you 'lusting' after the little gray girl...here's the picture of the whole litter. The other red & white that you can only see the body of is a boy, the rest are girls. I really like the calico too, but her coloring is too close to Callie's (who I lost last month) for me. I love how the white around her eyes is bracketed by gray on one side and red on the other.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OH MY! I LOVE the calico! :heart :luv


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

I've changed my mind, I want them ALL. :heart


----------



## jess_hawk (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, what lovely kittens. I would take them all home with me. No, I wouldn't. I've already given my heart to another cat, and my family would disown me if I got more than two. **sticks tongue out at everyone fighting over kittens** haha, I don't have to fight with you because I know where to find my own who is JUST as cute. 

I especially love the calico, too. Although the grey one is adorable too. And Holly. And you know, I suspect that the little boy is just as cute.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

The calico is adorable! As is Holly, of course, but as Holly's taken...I want the calico!


----------

